# Screen printing quote software for Mac?



## ebster (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there screen printing quote software for the Mac? Anyone?


----------



## bv805 (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish, I Had to bring out my piece of crap Gateway to use t-Quoter.
I see that on the forums in 2005 they talked about making a mac version but it doesn't look like that is going to happen


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

just get parallels and run windows and osx... thats how i solve the problem


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

There are some programs out there like Shopworks that are designed to work on both macs and PCs


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

Tony50 said:


> There are some programs out there like Shopworks that are designed to work on both macs and PCs


Yea, but it's $4900... plus an additional $990 for a second license... That's kinda steep


----------



## HelpRunMyShop (May 28, 2008)

Big or little shop?


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

We use Freshbooks and LOVE it ! It is so easy and user friendly for us and our clients !


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

What do you guys think about web-based system. Centralizing the data and your projects in the cloud eliminates platform compatibilities and increases the efficiency of shop operations.

I've developed an intranet system using Drupal CMS that saves a lot of time and money. It's for a multi-million dollar screen printing company, but it works for my own personal side t-shirt business as well. Its a flexible system that can scale as your business grows and its easy to customize various jobs and functions you would need to run your shop.

I'd like to hear your thoughts on doing a web-based system. Maybe you guys are using them now?

Thanks for your time.

-Dan


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

I use T-Works manager. It's very affordable, and I believe they have it for Mac.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

Drummerguy said:


> I use T-Works manager. It's very affordable, and I believe they have it for Mac.


Do you just have one computer that has the T-Works software or can you access it from multiple workstations? If its only on one computer what if it crashes? I prefer using a web-based solution and was wondering if that integrates desktop and web-based solutions.


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

I think you have to purchase an additional license.


----------



## dfc (Feb 9, 2009)

Check out T-Boss web application. The web application allows you to access it on multiple computers, Mac or PC and you can access it from anywhere which is nice. We've been using it for a few months now and I think it is very good. We used to use T-Quoter but it was frustrating because it was so slow and it had to run on a PC platform. 

You can try it for free... here's the link. Here's a link to the contact page if you have any questions. Brian is the person that we've been dealing with and he's been very helpful.


----------

